# Секвестированная грыжа диска L5-S1 13мм



## Tofer (2 Июн 2016)

Здравствуйте! 
Меня зовут Антон, мне 33 года, живу в Москве.
Много лет вел преимущественно сидячий образ жизни - работа за компьютером. Последние года 3 изменил образ жизни, стал больше двигаться и путешествовать. 

В настоящий момент: сильной боли нет, есть только онемение внешнего края стопы, мезинца и пятки правой ноги. Слабость в стопе - не могу встать на мысок правой ноги, на пятку встаю без проблем, при ходьбе хромаю от слабости в стопе. Могу шевелить мизинцем онемевшим, стопа чувствует тепло/холод. Не могу долго стоять/ходить - начинает побаливать поясница и отдавать колющей болью в ногу, не сильно, но надоедает. Любую работу выполняю в полужестком ортопедическом корсете. Обезболивающих не принимаю.

Кратко о течении заболевания:
Осенью 2015 года при поднятии тяжестей дала о себе знать сильной болью поясница. До этого очень редко при не аккуратном поднятии тяжестей были легкие боли, которые быстро (1-2 дня) проходили. За неделю щадящего режима все прошло. Затем в декабре во время длительной поездки на автомобиле при смене положения (при выходе из машины, например) начинала болеть поясница - спасался Ибупрофеном. После этого поясница так или иначе напоминала о себе постоянно - не мог согнуться или поднимать тяжести, но было терпимо. 
В конце января начал делать укрепляющие упражнения для спины (планки, пресс) и ходить к массажисту. Ближе к началу марта начал ездить на мотоцикле и через какое-то время заметил, что поясница болит много сильнее после поездок. 
В апреле посетил невролога в поликлинике, на тот момент помогал массаж но на 1-2 дня и было трудно сидеть. Невролог направил на рентген и выписал Кеторол на случай острой боли, по результатам рентгена дословно "ничего страшного не вижу, укрепляйте спину. Если хотите - могу направить в физиотерапевту." и дала брошюрку с гимнастикой для поясницы. 
В конце апреля случился приступ острой боли, предположительно, из-за длительной поездки на мотоцикле - не мог встать с кровати, ходить, сидеть, стоять.  1 мая сделал МРТ - результат "Дорзальная правосторонняя парамедиальная грыжа диска L5-S1 размером 0.8см. В правом латеральном кармане зона структурных изменений округлой формы интимно прилежащая к грыже диска размером 0.9х1.1х1.6см". С этим описанием отправился в поликлинику к неврологу, который выписал направление в Боткинскую больницу, а так же прописал Нейромидин, Берлитион и Мильгамму (все в таблетках). От боли не прописал ничего, поэтому принимал Милоксикам 15мг в сутки около 2 недель, сейчас обезболивающих не принимаю. Примерно через неделю-полторы начал замечать онемение края стопы и мизинца правой ноги, а так же начал хромать (начала болеть верхняя часть икроножной мышцы, под коленом). Нейрохирург в Боткинской больнице одним глазом глядя на результат МРТ и не читая описания выписал заключение "Грыжа диска L5-S1 справа с болевым корешковым синдромом" и направил на операцию.

Сходил на консультацию в клинику Бобыря - от меня отказались, сказав, что есть все показания к оперативному вмешательству и отправив к нейрохирургу.

Сегодня сделал для себя контрольный МРТ, снимки и описание прилагаю. 

Вопрос мой прост: доктор, что делать? ОЧЕНЬ хочется избежать операции.


----------



## La murr (2 Июн 2016)

*Tofer*, Антон, здравствуйте!
Вы можете обратиться к любому врачу форума на странице его личного профиля или в переписке, дав ссылку на свою тему и задав вопросы, которые Вас интересуют. 
Это ускорит ответ специалистов.

Врачи форума - https://www.medhouse.ru/staff/


----------



## AIR (2 Июн 2016)

Ну, здесь прямая дорога к нейрохирургам. ..


----------



## Доктор Ступин (3 Июн 2016)

А потом еще полгода-год нерв восстанавливать.


----------



## Tofer (3 Июн 2016)

То есть точно операция. Ясно, спасибо.


----------



## Доктор Ступин (8 Июн 2016)

Наличие нарастающей слабости в ноге - показание операции. Но операция решает проблему боли, проблему нарастания слабости и способствует восстановлению.
Ускоряет процесс восстановления и консервативное лечение.


----------



## Tofer (8 Июн 2016)

*Доктор Ступин*, на данный момент боли нет, слабость не нарастает, а скорее даже слегка уменьшается, онемение края стопы сохраняется в прежних пределах. Начинаю сомниваться в целесообразности оперативного вмешательства. Думаю, что целесообразно к вам на прием попасть в ближайшие дни для консультации.


----------

